
China's ambassador to the US says America must make a 'fundamental choice' - ycombonator
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/19/china/china-ambassador-cui-tiankai-interview-intl-hnk/index.html
======
rbecker
Phrased like that, it makes it seem like the only reason to oppose China is
due to their internal politics, as if their growing political and economic
influence in the West [1,2,3,4] poses no threat.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Invasion_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Invasion_\(book\))

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claws_of_the_Panda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claws_of_the_Panda)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Confucius_Institu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Confucius_Institutes)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLO9-riykU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLO9-riykU)

